# Ghamara sneaking a nibble of hollyhock on his walk



## ascott (Mar 16, 2012)

Ghamara and Herman walked half the property with me....of course they had no idea that they were both out at the same time...lol ... Ghamara nibbled the newly growing hollyhock ....


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 16, 2012)

Is that a huge frog statue?


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 16, 2012)

Where did u find hollyhock?! I haven't found any


----------



## Shelly (Mar 16, 2012)

My torts love Hollyhock. It's a very pretty flower as well, and they usually pop up every spring because of the gajillions of seeds the flowers make.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

dmarcus...yup, I found it about 5 years ago at LOWES so picked up a couple of them....that hollyhock was not visible last year and now it has been going crazy...it first looked like the frog was peeking over the plant and now he is hiding....once it grows a bit more he will be sitting under it...lol

danalachney...my Mother and Son planted some hollyhock seeds about 6 years ago...that plant grew and bloomed....then nothing for a couple of years...then another couple plants grew but not flowers...then last year a couple of the growing ones bloomed and a mess more just grew the plant..so hoping this is the year those ones will flower....

Shelly....so true...I collected a zip lock bag full of the seed pods after they bloomed and dried out....and I threw the seeds all over the place...so will be fun over the years to see what comes of those seeds....


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 17, 2012)

ascott said:


> dmarcus...yup, I found it about 5 years ago at LOWES so picked up a couple of them....that hollyhock was not visible last year and now it has been going crazy...it first looked like the frog was peeking over the plant and now he is hiding....once it grows a bit more he will be sitting under it...lol
> 
> danalachney...my Mother and Son planted some hollyhock seeds about 6 years ago...that plant grew and bloomed....then nothing for a couple of years...then another couple plants grew but not flowers...then last year a couple of the growing ones bloomed and a mess more just grew the plant..so hoping this is the year those ones will flower....
> 
> Shelly....so true...I collected a zip lock bag full of the seed pods after they bloomed and dried out....and I threw the seeds all over the place...so will be fun over the years to see what comes of those seeds....



Hmmm the only places I haven't looked is lowes and home depot only because the closest on is 40 miles away. I'm planning to try there next


----------



## bigred (Mar 17, 2012)

Good looking tort, R you getting rain this weekend. I finally have 2 days off and was hoping for some sun. Just rain this weekend


----------



## Shelly (Mar 17, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > dmarcus...yup, I found it about 5 years ago at LOWES so picked up a couple of them....that hollyhock was not visible last year and now it has been going crazy...it first looked like the frog was peeking over the plant and now he is hiding....once it grows a bit more he will be sitting under it...lol
> ...



Just like pretty much everything else, you can purchase flower seeds online. Just google "Hollyhock seeds for sale" and you'll get a bunch of places that sell them.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 17, 2012)

Do the hollyhocks require much water? Or do you think they would grow with occasional water in the desert? I have all kinds of new plants coming up from seed in my new raised garden bed. Have bought way more seeds than I have garden area to grow them in. (I can see my garden area getting larger and larger, haha).


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice tort! I need to start writing down all these plant names for Cooper and Ophelia. I'm so glad u all know these plants and what the torts can eat! And I'm so happy to be a part of this great forum! Have a wonderfull day Angela and the rest of my forum friends!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 17, 2012)

DesertGrandma said:


> Do the hollyhocks require much water?



Yeah, at least a moderate amount. I soak mine pretty good a couple time a week.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

bigred....we had 75 mile an hour wind gusts here this morning, I lost power for an hour and a half, lost at least 3-4 roof shingles and then about 11 am it started pouring and still is....the wind has gone down to sustained 40 mile an hour winds with gusts at about 60...so yeah, no sun here and from what NOAA shows none to write home about until Tuesday....I have four very annoyed CDTs, I have stopped walking by where I can see them because they all give me the stink eye and I know they are telling me to kick rocks....lol

danalachney....I do not know where my Mom found the seeds...likely at home depot or lowes....however, you can certainly find them as Shelly suggested, on line....also if you order them online you can pick what colors you would like...I have the pink ones here....also hardy hibiscus is a great shrub/tree (depends on how you prune it) I planted another 3 of them here last year....cant wait for them to do their thing also 

desertgrandma...yes, they love water---during the spring and summer months I will usually water all the stuff that is not drought tolerant about every other day (I live in the high desert and it gets hot and dry here, well not today that is for sure ) including any of the trees I want to live many years ( I hope anyways...lol)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> Is that a huge frog statue?


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 18, 2012)

....the statue freaked me out at first!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice to actually see a tortoise eating a hollyhock. We have them all over here, but nobody likes them.


----------

